
The robots of CERN - JumpCrisscross
http://www.symmetrymagazine.org/article/the-robots-of-cern
======
chinathrow
Direct link to the video displaying TIM, the "Train Inspection Monorail".
Fascinating!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxKRW1Z2lWo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxKRW1Z2lWo)

------
ape4
Tech inspecting tech. Nice. Too bad its vision doesn't look like the
Terminator's
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvRb9jZ9wFk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvRb9jZ9wFk)

~~~
M_Grey
On the upside this one won't steal your clothing and your motorcycle.

~~~
paulmlewis
Nor your boots! :-)

